# Time line to enter country onf 457 Visa?



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what the time-frame is (if there is one) that you have to enter Australia once your 457 visa is approved? I remember hearing something about 3 months, is this correct? 

thanks!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Since it's a 4 yr temporary business visa the validity for you to enter is anytime upto 4 yrs after the grant date. So if granted on July 1, 2009 you would have until July 1, 2013 to enter AU. The visa specifically says you cannot enter "after" a certain date (being 4 yrs after the grant date).

PR visas usually have a smaller period to enter AU.


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just have to work out a start date with my sponsor, and entering the country is secondary (as long as I enter prior to 4 years)? Thanks amaslam


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, basically anytime after your grant date for upto 4 yrs is your entry period into AU. It's best to think of this as a 4 yr multiple entry business Visa. 



coloradoclan said:


> So I just have to work out a start date with my sponsor, and entering the country is secondary (as long as I enter prior to 4 years)? Thanks amaslam


----------



## DarciePaige (Jan 14, 2010)

*timeline for validating 457 visa*



amaslam said:


> Yes, basically anytime after your grant date for upto 4 yrs is your entry period into AU. It's best to think of this as a 4 yr multiple entry business Visa.


Hi, this is interesting as I am a little confused as have been given various answers to this question and cannot find anything on immi.gov.au website to confirm this. I have also been told you only have 4 weeks in which to validate visas and enter Oz even tho the visa are for 4 years. Also been advised 6 months so bit confused. :eyebrows:


----------



## Jamlincrow (Apr 9, 2010)

DarciePaige said:


> Hi, this is interesting as I am a little confused as have been given various answers to this question and cannot find anything on immi.gov.au website to confirm this. I have also been told you only have 4 weeks in which to validate visas and enter Oz even tho the visa are for 4 years. Also been advised 6 months so bit confused. :eyebrows:




Hi

I have a 457 visa. Granted in May 2009 and I am still in the UK and it is STILL valid. The recession screwed things up a bit, but I now plan to move to Oz in October and they tell me that is fine.

So, as far as I am aware there is no limit on when you must enter Australia after the 457 is granted. 

It's worth bearing in mind that some visas run from the date you land in Australia eg. a 1 year Working Holiday Visa gives you 12 months from when it is granted to get to Australia - once you land your 1 year Working Holiday starts.
Wheras with the one I am on (457) the 4 year visa is being eaten into as I sit here in the UK. It runs from the date it was granted, so I've only got just over 3 years left on it :-(

That's my understanding anyway.

Wish I'd just gone for a visa with no ties to a job as this has turned into a nightmare. I seriously HATE how complicated they make it to emigrate to Oz.


----------

